# Appleply



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anybody know if Appleply can be drop shipped to a local lumberyard or can a local lumber yard order it for a reasonable price? And about how much is a sheet of Appleply in 4/4,3/4, and 1/2 thickness? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you live near a city there will be a commercial dealer you
may never have heard about who sells mostly plywood,
laminates and related materials.

Appleply is good stuff, but not all of these dealers carry 
it - they will however have something pretty much the same,
which is similar to a Baltic birch board except in a 4×8 sheet
and in fractional rather than metric thickness. I wouldn't
get hung up on the brand name - just call the dealer and
a salesman will advise you. They know what cabinetmakers
buy and will make good recommendations in general.


----------



## darum (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have not already found it, look at buyApplePly.com. Lot's of options


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup, just opened FWW this month and there's an add for www.buyappleply.com, will ship to you.


----------

